# Bars that fit Echo saws



## Wow (Feb 26, 2019)

Because I dislike some Echo business practices like the lack of after market parts I've chosen to NOT BUY anything Echo if I can find it elsewhere.
The bars and Chains seem like a good place to start.

The cs352 and cs310 can use a Poulan bar and chain combo bought at Wallyworld under 25 bucks. It's 3/8 drive and bolted right up.

It looks like the cs 490 oils same as the cs352 using one of the big holes about 8/10mm up from the bolt hole slot.

Tractor Supply has a Country Line 20 inch bar 78dl .325 pitch .050 guage bar Chain combo under 45 dollars.
It doesn't have the small oil hole seen on Sthil and the bigger 590 Echo bars but may not be needed.
My measurements indicate it should work as but if not a slight modification should do it.

Next Time I have free time I'll check other bars at other stores.
Remington also has a .325 pitch bar. I want to look at it. Probably won't be as good as what fits Poulan.

I'm not sure who makes Country Line for Tractor Supply but it looks to be a decent Chain.

My thinking is I like to ALWAY have two Chains and Bars for every saw.

Since my Echo Chain on the 490 is 78dl and .050 guage both chains should fit either bar.

Here is the information:

The sku# 104421099
Manufacture # L2502078-P41CL

Since this is a back up bar it can be a cheaper bar.

I don't order on line often due to shipping charges. I buy local and avoid online if I can get around it. 

Even the Taxes locally are less than paying Shipping and now in this state many online shippers charge taxes on top of that. 

I'm not in poverty but I don't waste my money. 

However, since Echo likes to lock in sales from Echo and I can't find a cheap clutch drum to change my cs590 to rim drive, well they pissed me off. 

Sthil 029 cost 25 bucks to change to rim. That's a lot cheaper than the 60 my dealer wants.

So does anyone know of anything NOT sold as Echo that fits Echo?

I'd like to know. If you think I'm cheap. I already know that. Maybe that's why I ain't in Debt.


----------



## full chizel (Feb 26, 2019)

I wouldn’t put a 20 inch bar on a 490. It uses the K216 mount but your options are limited. You can easily modify a K095 (small husky mount) to work. You’ll need to file or grind the tensioner holes up until it meets the bar slot because that saw oils through the tensioner hole.


----------



## Wow (Feb 26, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I wouldn’t put a 20 inch bar on a 490. It uses the K216 mount but your options are limited. You can easily modify a K095 (small husky mount) to work. You’ll need to file or grind the tensioner holes up until it meets the bar slot because that saw oils through the tensioner hole.


My 490 actually came with a 20 inch bar. 78dl. But yes a smaller bar would be great. Thanks I'll check it out.


----------



## Wow (Feb 28, 2019)

Wow said:


> My 490 actually came with a 20 inch bar. 78dl. But yes a smaller bar would be great. Thanks I'll check it out.



Update: 
Today I Visited my Dealer, Home Depot, Lowe's, and Tractor Supply. 
ALL Echo bars were sold without a chain and were around 40 + or = a few bucks then the chain was about as expensive as the bar. 
I found an 18 inch Husqvarna bar that I liked but again around 40 bucks no chain. I believe the Husqvarna bar would be a perfect replacement. 
Tractor Supply had a 20 inch in the CountrLine brand but nothing smaller with a .325 pitch.
The clerk said if you don't like it we'll give your money back so. Yep I bought it tested it and here is my review.
Compared to the 20 inch Echo bar it's almost a twin except my Echo bar has that tiny oiler hole near the top which is NOT NEEDED on the cs 490. 
I installed the CL bar without the chain first to see how well it oils. Great. Oil flowed down the bar groove. I installed the new chain and cut wood. Perfect fit and the total price was $49.47 taxes included andout the door. 
I'll need to sharpen the chain a bit with the round file but the rakers seem fine and it cut darn good as is. 
Under 50 bucks for a bar and chain that fits my cs 490 sounds good to me. 
I also like the fact that BOTH chains fit both bars. As a back up and spare bar and chain this is probably going to be just great. Time will tell.
For the cs352 back up I have a 16 inch Poulan 3/8 pitch. For the combo 
I paid less than 25 bucks. 
I like to keep 2 bars and chains for every saw.
The CountryLine combo (bar and chain) stats that it fits different models of different brands I've listed below those brands:
ALPINA
CRAFTSMAN
ECHO
HOMELITE
JOHN DEER
OLYMPYK
POULAN /POULAN PRO
RED MAX
SACHS DOLMAR
SHINDAIWA
TANAKA.
If anyone has one of those saws listed with a pitch of .325 this may fit your saw.

Not Listed,,, but,,,in my opinion this bar probably fits some of the Remington saws that use .325 pitch.
The slot is just barely over 8mm. The tension holes match my oil pump outlet. 
This bar is missing the small oil hole used by some saws which DOESN'T oil through the tension holes (which are those two big holes on either side of the Slot) for new readers.
This bar probably could be altered a little and be made to fit a lot of saws.
The Tractor Supply SKU # is 1044210. 

Also they have a similar bar combo with a wider slot which looks similar to some Sthil patterns.

Conclusion:
Poulan pitch of 3/8 fits my cs310/352.
The CL bar fits my cs490 pitch .325.
CL also sells an 18 inch pitch 3/8 which may fit Echo cs400.
That's a lot of information.
Good day.


----------

